# Brake, ABS, and DSC Warning Lights Coming On



## cai (Feb 24, 2006)

The car starts normally in the morning, but after driving about 3 miles if I shut it off next time I start it the DSC light and the brake and ABS warnings come on. Sometimes the light and warnings come off after repeatedly turning the car on and off. Sometimes the light comes on a few miles after I start the second time. I connected the code reading tool to see if there were any codes being generated - there were none. There are no warning messages in the main (long) middle pannel, just the lights come on. When the lights and warnings were on I tested the car for ABS by slamming on the brakes at about 40 mph, there was no ABS and I left a trail of burnt tire marks.

I am thinking that this could be a heating issue caused by a sticking caliper, or at best a computer error which could be corrected by resetting it - that is remove power and then reconnect the battery.

Any ideas of what is happening? Thank you.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

Are you low on brake fluid?

Have you done a fluid swap?

When was your last brake pad and disk change?


----------



## cai (Feb 24, 2006)

NTB said:


> Are you low on brake fluid?
> 
> Have you done a fluid swap?
> 
> When was your last brake pad and disk change?


I was low on brake fluid and put in a bit of Castrol DOT 3/4.
I have not done the 2 year fluid swap, but have been thinking about it.
The pads and rotors are about 20,000 miles old, on inspection do not seem bad.

Thank you.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

So this happened after adding fluid, or adding fluid fixed it?


----------



## cai (Feb 24, 2006)

NTB said:


> So this happened after adding fluid, or adding fluid fixed it?


Neither, it was present before adding fluid and adding fluid did not fix it.

Thank you.


----------



## cai (Feb 24, 2006)

The problem was with the ABS module. I took the car to the semi-dealer and it appears to have been fixed.


----------



## bulent335 (Aug 15, 2006)

was it the steering sensor?


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

cai said:


> The problem was with the ABS module. I took the car to the semi-dealer and it appears to have been fixed.


Ohhh how much did that cost you?? I am currently having the same problem on my 850 and the dealer says it will cost me an arm and a leg for the module alone.


----------



## cai (Feb 24, 2006)

It did not cost me anything, I have the car on an extended warranty that I bought. However, I think the module costs about $200 and it should not take more than an hour to replace, if that much. See if you can find an independent shop that specializes in BMWs and ask them if they would install the part for you, then go and buy it on the internet. Or the other option is to tell them where to buy the part on the internet and have them install it. Some shops get hefty discounts and in the latter case they will make money off it, but not as much as the dealer wants.

If you are in the DC area I can put you in touch with the semi-dealer that I use - Auto Advantage in Manassas. They have semi-reasonable rates.

Good luck.


----------

